# Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

Hallo!

Weil es im Fangthread ja wieder mal zu einigen Löschungen etc. kam stellt sich wie ja schon des öfteren eine Frage, die auf Wunsch eines Moderatoren ja in einem gesonderten Thread besser aufgehoben sein soll:

Warum fotografiert man Schniepelfische vor dem Zurücksetzen? ;+

Ich meine jetzt nicht den ersten Hecht des Lebens oder einen in anderer Form aussergewöhnlichen Fang (Beleitumstände, Köder, Färbung des Fisches oder sonstiges).

Sondern den 40er Hecht oder 20er Barsch, dem dann noch der Daumen in das Maul gedrückt und der Kiefer halb ausgehebelt wird, um ein Poserbild zu machen. Was hat man davon? Vor allem wenn im gleichen Atemzug dann davon gesprochen wird das der Fisch "natürlich released" wurde kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, wäre es dann nicht am besten gewesen den Fisch möglichst ohne ihn groß zu beeinträchtigen zurückzusetzen? Gerade Bilder mit Fischen am Boden liegend oder aktuell noch netter mit einem trockenen Tuch gehalten dürften für die Schleimhaut der Fische wenig zuträglich sein. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? |kopfkrat

Könnte ja jetzt hier ein paar Beispielfotos aus dem Fangthread bringen, aber dann ist das Geschrei der "Betroffenen" wieder groß...

Noch mal: Ich habe nichts gegen Fangfotos, bei besonderen Fischen (egal ob besonders groß, schön oder sonstwie aussergewöhnlich) habe ich vollstes Verständnis wenn man eine Erinnerung möchte; aber beim 23. Fisch ähnlicher Größe weiss man doch wie der aussieht? Leider hat man bei einigen das Gefühl das die Präsentation im Vordergrund steht, nicht das Wohl des Fisches. Das wird dann durch den Zusatz "natürlich released" geradezu pervertiert.

Wenn der Fisch abgeschlagen ist kann man ja jede Art von Foto machen, aber wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzen möchte sollte man doch dafür sorgen das er lebt, damit sich das zurücksetzen auch lohnt, oder? #c

In diesem Zusammenhang kam hier schon mehrfach ein netter Vergleich auf: Stell Dir vor Du bist 2 Runden um den Sportplatz gelaufen, und wenn Du im Ziel ankommst steckt jemand Deinen Kopf unter Wasser um ein paar lustige Bilder zu machen. Was meinst Du, wie lange sollte die Fotosession gehen? Ist sie nötig? Sollte man das ganze wenn dann wenigstens so kurz wie möglich gestalten? Oder kann man eine Beeinträchtigung des Fisches in Kauf nehmen, vermutlich überlebt er es ja trotzdem, zumindets sieht man ihn nicht direkt an der Oberfläche treiben. Wenn man es vermeiden kann sollte man das tun...

Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht, aber eventuell kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen... |kopfkrat

Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint und kein Angriff auf irgendjemanden, aber eventuell gibt es ja auch Argumente die dafür sprechen jeden Fisch den man fängt zu fotografieren. Würde mich interessieren. 

CU Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



> die auf Wunsch eines Moderatoren ja in einem gesonderten Thread besser aufgehoben sein soll:


Tja, ist halt soooooo schwer sich an einfache Regeln zu halten....................


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Wenn vom Ober-Mod mehrfach nicht auf Anfragen reagiert wird stellt man Fragen im Forum... :m

Einfach nicht auf Anfragen zu reagieren scheint ja bei einigen Moderatoren die Standart-Reaktion auf Fragen zu sein, die man - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht beantworten möchte. Zum Glück sind andere Moderatoren da anders und reagiern noch auf Fragen des "niederen Volks" - auch wenn sie nur sagen können  das der Ober-Mod schon irgendwann antworten wird.#6

Aber das ist hier ja OT, eventuell hast Du auch eine Meinung zum Threadthema? Die wäre hier eher gefragt...


----------



## TRANSformator (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Habe zu diesem Thema selbst öfter schon etwas geschrieben, auch ich poste kaum Fotos hier im Board:

1. weil ich das ähnlich sehe wie Martin, denn Trophäenfotos bieten reichlich Zündstoff für bestimmte Gruppen, die von sich selbst behaupten, dass sie die Natur und die Tiere schützen. Eine Bewertung dazu spare ich mir jetzt einfach mal. Übrigens sehe ich mich selbst auch als Naturschützer.

2. Alles was ich releasen möchte (weil untermaßig oder für mich nicht verwertbar), hake ich wenn möglich noch im Wasser ab. Alles andere ist für mich völlig unnötig. Für mich brauche ich kein Beweis- oder Erinnerungsfoto, da erspare ich dem Fisch lieber die Tortur. Ausnahmen sind auch für mich wirklich ganz besondere Fische, die behandel ich dann jedoch möglichst schnell und schonend, da reicht dann au8ch ein drittklassiges Foto. Eine Fotoserie ist auch da unnötig.

3. Was ich entnehme, fotografiere ich auch nur, wenn es etwas Besonderes ist. Die Fotos sind dann auch nur für mich und ausgewählte Personen bestimmt, hier im Board zeige ich davon seltenst etwas, da der Fisch auf dem Foto ja schon tot ist und irgendwem hier im Board dabei dann sofort das Pipi aus den Augen läuft. Da ich kein Sadist bin, verzichte ich auf die Veröffentlichung und die daraus resultierenden Kommentare.


Gruß


----------



## Alexej1982 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Also ich glaube das keiner ein kleinen Fisch Fotografiert.|kopfkrat
  Es werden_* Fast*_  nur Karpfen Fotografiert und wider freigelassen
_Die meisten_ Fische die Fotografiert werden dann auch mitgenommen


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Alexej1982 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das keiner ein kleinen Fisch Fotografiert.|kopfkrat
> Es werden_* Fast*_  nur Karpfen Fotografiert und wider freigelassen
> _Die meisten_ Fische die Fotografiert werden dann auch mitgenommen



Noch nicht lange dabei, was? :q


----------



## JerkerHH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Moin Moin, 

ich kann mich da nur anschließen. 

Ich stell auch seit ca. einem Jahr keine Bilder mehr rein, da ich keine von kleinen Fischen mache. 

Außergewöhnliche Fänge, Kapitale und Fische die in die Pfanne kommen werden abgelichtet. 

Finde es auch sehr komisch das manche Leute die lüdden Fische ablichten, verstehen kann ich den Quatsch auch nicht! 

Bis denn dann.... 

JerkerHH 
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> da braucht man nicht lange suchen klick ... und solche Bilder findet man leider sehr oft




Tolle Typen.... 

Kiefer gebrochen und Schleimhaut im Eimer!!!! 

Das ist echt zum :v...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Alexej1982 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das keiner ein kleinen Fisch Fotografiert.|kopfkrat
> Es werden_* Fast*_  nur Karpfen Fotografiert und wider freigelassen
> _Die meisten_ Fische die Fotografiert werden dann auch mitgenommen



Willst Du Beispiele? Schau z.B. mal in die http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144126

Wenn Du da nichts findest sag Bescheid, dann zeige ich Dir gerne die Fotos auf, da werden auch Barsche die kleiner sind als handlang vorgezeigt... Und nicht weil sie in irgendeiner Form was besonderes sind, sondern einfach damit man Bilder einstellen kann.

Wie schon gesagt: Wenn jemand auf einen Fang stolz ist (z.B. der erste Hecht) ist es latte wie groß der ist, da macht man ein Bild! Aber doch nicht wenn man an einem Tag 5 Hechte fängt noch Fotos von den 30ern am Ende, oder? Was soll das denn?


----------



## Student (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Weil es im Fangthread ja wieder mal zu einigen Löschungen etc. kam stellt sich wie ja schon des öfteren eine Frage, die auf Wunsch eines Moderatoren ja in einem gesonderten Thread besser aufgehoben sein soll:



Dann frag doch gleich mal, wie man kleine Hechte waidgerecht tötet, ohne einen Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt durchzuführen - ich hab mir die Frage im Fang-Thread verkniffen, musste bei dem Bild aber wirklich grübeln #d - Das jemand zum Mittagessen zwei Schniepel mitnimmt: Meinetwegen, steht jedem zu. Aber die Hechte im Eimer ersticken zu lassen? Geht gar nicht.

Das erinnerte mich an meine schlechten Erfahrungen in Norwegen, wo jeder Dorsch (wenn überhaupt) nur geknüppelt wurde und in den Eimer wanderte (und ich als Kind die Zeit damit verbracht habe, die Dorsche der anderen abzustechen, statt zu Angeln).


----------



## Meinereiners (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Also ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass man nicht jeden Fisch erst noch lang fotografieren muss bevor man ihn zurücksetzt.

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass man als Angler nicht nur Spaß an seinem Hobby haben soll, sondern auch den Respekt vor der Natur im Hinterkopf haben sollte.
Wenn ich nen Fisch fang den ich mitnehmen und verwerten will, dann wird er schnellstmöglich getötet damit er nicht unnötig leiden muss. Wenn mein Fang zurück soll, dann vorsichtig aber zügig abhaken und zurück in sein Element.

(Ach ja, solche Geschichten wie Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen, mit nen Tusch abzuhaken find ich ziemlich lächerlich. Wenn man Angst vor dem Burschen hat oder sich zu fein/faul is sich nachher die Hände zu waschen, dann soll mans ganz sein lassen mit der Angelei.)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Erst gestern ist mir ein ca. 70er Hecht noch im Wasser aus Versehen aus der Hand geglitten...

:vik:

Warum sollte ich den fotographieren - ist er doch irgendwie "Standard"? 

Ich sehe diesen Trend ähnlich dem "überall erreichbar sein müssen"-Bedürfnis. Gestern hörte ich einen motorisierten Schleppfischer freudig und lautstark telefonieren - und gleichzeitig jiggte er durch die Gegend.

Ein "Angler" wird in meinen Augen dann ganz schnell zum angelnden "Irgendjemand".

Genauso der Schniepelfotograph wie auch der exzessive Fangbuchredakteur. Die betreffenden haben irgendwas ganz grundlegendes einfach nicht verstanden.


----------



## JerkerHH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Erst gestern ist mir ein ca. 70er Hecht noch im Wasser aus Versehen aus der Hand geglitten...
> 
> :vik:
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Ich sach mal so, wenn ich 5 oder 6 Sprotten an einem Tag fange, dann muß man echt nicht jeden Fisch ablichten.Fang ich z.B. was(Hecht) ü 70 gibt’s ein Foto.Gab es besondere Umstände unter denen ich einen Fisch gefangen habe mach ich auch ein Foto, auch wenns kein Riese ist.Aber grundsätzlich denke ich auch, man muß doch keinen 55 Hecht ablichten, mal ehrlich gesagt, wer will den schon am Haken..eigentlich ist man dann doch eher entäuscht das es kein gescheiter ist und man hofft das er ausschlizt oder hakt ihm im Waser ab wenn machbar…


----------



## Alexej1982 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

OK in diesem fahl hast du recht(@Martin Obelt). Aber normal Fotografieren man doch die fische die man mit nimmt. Da man normal keine Kleine mitnimmt, tut man die auch  nicht fotografieren
  Es gibt auch welche die kleine mitnehmen (das ist eine Sache für sich) aber wenn er den kleinen mitnimmt, kann er ihn doch fotografieren. Aber vor dem Fotografieren Töten


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Moin allerseits,

ich bin da im Großen und Ganzen auch Stefans Meinung - obgleich ich grundsätzlich Fotos im Board recht schön finde und das eine oder andere auch mal reinstelle.

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es aber auch auf das *wie* (was auf Fotos nicht unbedingt ersichtlich ist) an. Das heißt, einerseits muß und sollte nicht jeder Fisch an Land gezogen und fotografiert werden, andererseits liegt ja gerade, wenn man zu zweit ist, oft eine Kamera rum, die schon während des Drills gezückt werden kann. Ein Foto vom gelandeten Fisch dauert dann 3-5 Sek - kurz in die Kamera halten und wieder rein ins Wasser. Daraus sollte man jedoch weder Sessions machen (warte, ich hol noch schnell die Kamera), noch eben Fische nur fürs Foto an Land bringen. Das muß eben vor Ort entschieden werden. Gerade beim Releasen sollte das Hauptziel sein, den Fisch recht schnell und ohne größere Beeinträchtigungen zurück ins nasse Element zu befördern.

Leute, die dagegen nur angeln gehen, um sich durch ihre Fänge in der Öffentlichkeit "Respekt und Anerkennung zu verschaffen", haben eh einen an der Klatsche... 

Was diesen komischen Barschgriff angeht, erübrigt sich, glaube ich, jeder weiterer Kommentar. Ist einfach daneben. 

P.S.: Ich finde ohnehin Fotoserien, auf denen genauso viel Fische wie Landschaft oder irgendwelche anderen Details zu sehen sind, hübscher. Fotos mit sich und dem Fisch und einem verzerrten Hintergrund kann man sich aufs Klo hängen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Ich finde es besonders schade, daß es Manchen so schwer fällt vor dem Releasen auf ein Foto zu verzichten, selbst wenn sie _alleine_ angeln gehen...

Es ist einfach schwer möglich alleine zu einem Foto zu kommen, ohne dem Fisch dabei unnötig zu schaden. Außer er befindet sich noch im Wasser oder er wurde vorher abgeschlagen.

Ich denke da z.B an kapitale Barsche, die einhändig, waagerecht mit dem Maulgriff in die Kamera gehalten werden,
Fische, die im Dreck liegen oder lagen,
mit trockenen Händen angefasst werden,
oder - für mich das Schlimmste - noch am Spinner o.ä hängend, in der Luft baumelnd abgelichtet werden. |gr:
Auch ganz toll: Hechtschniepel am Bogagrip...

Ein Foto ist für mich grundsätzlich ok, auch von kleinen Fischen, wenn's denn der einzige Fang am Tag war oder seit Wochen überhaupt nichts mehr ging.
Ist man zu zweit kannn der Kollege während man drillt ja seine Angel einholen, evtl. bei der Landung helfen, kurz das Maßband anhalten oder ein schnelles Foto schießen. So kollegial sollte man schon sein - und nicht wie ein fischgeiler Idiot krampfhaft auf die selbe Stelle werfen in der Hoffnung auch etwas dran zu bekommen. Dadurch verlängert sich dann der Prozess des Landens und Zurücksetzens auch überhaupt nicht und es gibt kein vernünftiges Argument gegen's Fotografieren allgemein mehr.

Aber bitte - wenn man alleine ist, den Fisch einfach in guter Erinnerung behalten (es kommt ja bald der Nächste) - oder ihn mitnehmen und sich schmecken lassen.  /meine Meinung

Für solche Bilder wie hier schon gezeigt habe ich überhaupt nichts übrig. Da kommt dann schon eher leichte Schadenfreude auf, wenn später irgendwelche "Unfälle" passieren...  :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was diesen komischen Barschgriff angeht, erübrigt sich, glaube ich, jeder weiterer Kommentar. Ist einfach daneben.



Der Griff an sich ist aber eigentlich nicht verkehrt:

1. Sehr sicherer Halt - schlechter ist es doch wenn sich der Barsch loszappelt und auf den Boden fällt. 

2. Man kommt weniger mit der Haut und nicht mit den Kiemen in Berührung - weniger Verpilzungsgefahr für den Barsch

Ich denke wenn man eine zweite Hand zur Unterstützung benutzt gibt es keine bessere Art und Weise Barsche zu landen und zu präsentieren. Nur machen es viele eben falsch, man sollte nur mit der Daumenspitze ganz vorne am Unterkiefer greifen und nicht den ganzen Finger reinprügeln, bis er zum A... wieder herauskommt. :q Außerdem sollte man nicht mit dem Daumen den Kiefer so weit nach unten drücken, als wolle man ihn abbrechen, sondern mit dem Zeigefinger dagegen halten.


----------



## Student (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> oder - für mich das Schlimmste - noch am Spinner o.ä hängend, in der Luft baumelnd abgelichtet werden. |gr:



Wieso findest du das schlimm? Ich lichte, wenn überhaupt, einen kleinen Barsch lieber so ab als anders...danach kann der Köder schnell entfernt und der Fisch ohne weiteren Hautkontakt zurückgesetzt werden. Sehe da kein Problem, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage..... warum lichtest Du einen kleinen Barsch *überhaupt* ab - welchen Sinn oder Zweck... außer vielleicht "Selbstdarstellungssucht" verfolgst Du damit??



Das frag ich mich auch.
Man lichtet ja auch nicht jeden Köderfisch ab oder?????


----------



## Ollek (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

;+|kopfkrat|licht

Was mich wundert und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt diesen Thread und nun diesen hier.

In dem einen gibt es Standpunkte die besagen das Fische Dinge wie Leid, Schmerz etc. nicht spüren sollen ...(Kann sein soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein)

Und hier regt man sich über zu kleine fotografierte Fische oder das Halten des Fisches fürs Foto auf.

|kopfkrat Wenn man die Kernaussage *einiger* des Köfithreads zugrunde legt müsste es doch völlig Wurscht sein ob und wie ich den Fisch halte oder ob der zu klein oder wie auch immer ist.

Nach "menschlichen Maßstab" fühlt der eh nix, warum also das Tata um Fotos und Haltungen ??

Sry aber manche Stringenz versteh auch ich nich.

nichts für ungut|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Also ich hab so einige Minibarsch Bilder auf dem Rechner! 

Waren es nach langen Tagen doch die einzigen Fische die gefangen wurden und 
erinnern somit an einen tollen Tag am Wasser.

Für mich hat ein besonderer Fisch nur wenig mit seiner Größe zu tun


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Der Griff an sich ist aber eigentlich nicht verkehrt:
> 
> 1. Sehr sicherer Halt - schlechter ist es doch wenn sich der Barsch loszappelt und auf den Boden fällt.  Mit dem Maulgriff hat man sehr sicheren Halt.
> 
> ...



Genau darum gehts mir, um den Hebel, wenn keine Hand zur Unterstützung genommen wird. 

Ansonsten nützt ja der Barschgriff auch nur, wenn der Haken/Drilling schon entfernt wurde - d.h. ein anderer Griff kommt ohnehin zum Einsatz. Und diesen behalte ich (dann ggf. unterstützend mit der zweiten Hand) bei, bis der Fisch wieder releast wird...


----------



## Student (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage..... warum lichtest Du einen kleinen Barsch *überhaupt* ab - welchen Sinn oder Zweck... außer vielleicht "Selbstdarstellungssucht" verfolgst Du damit??



Kann ich dir sagen: Weil ich einen neuen Wobbler getestet habe und den ersten Fang dokumentieren wollte. Mit Selbstdarstellungssucht hat das wenig zu tun, wenn ich auf dem Bild nichtmal drauf bin  

Es macht für mich und den Barsch auch keinen Unterschied, ob ich einen 25 oder 50 cm Barsch fotographiere. Welchen Sinn hat ein Fangbild *überhaupt*, wieso hast du eins im Avatar? Also übertreibt mal nicht bei der Motzerei #6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Ollek schrieb:


> ;+|kopfkrat|licht
> 
> Was mich wundert und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt diesen Thread und nun diesen hier.
> 
> ...



Läßt sich ganz einfach aufklären, der scheinbare Widerspruch (für mich zumindest).

Es geht für mich auch bei dieser Diskussion nicht um das vermeintliche oder echte Empfindungsvermögen eines Fisches. Sondern schlicht darum, seine Überlebenschancen so hoch wie möglich zu halten, wenn ich ihn denn releasen will. Und dazu gehört eben den Fisch möglichst wenig zu schädigen und so kurz wie möglich aus dem Wasser zu holen...


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Student schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen: Weil ich einen neuen Wobbler getestet habe und den ersten Fang dokumentieren wollte.


Das währe für mich auch ein Grund auch mal nen kleineren Fisch abzulichten....aber auch nur wenns ein eher außergewöhnlicher Köder gewesen ist,also kein 3er Mepps oder sowat....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



> Mal ne Frage..... warum lichtest Du einen kleinen Barsch überhaupt ab -


Da gibts so viele Möglichkeiten:
Es kann der erste Barsch gewesen sein....
Es kann mit einem besonderen Erlebnis verbunden sein.....
Man fotografiert jeden gefangenen Fisch...
und...
und....

Und vor allem: Was solls?

Warum sich drüber aufregen?

Gründe für fotografieren und veröffentlichen liegen schlicht in der Hand und in der Verantwortung jedes einzelnen..

Und auch wie fotografiert wird, ist letztlich wurscht (Gesetzesbeachtung wie immer vorausgesetzt):
Ein Bild wird immer Geschmackssache sein..

Zudem wird je nach Angler (gibt ja nicht nur die "ganz tollen", welche tonnenweise große Fische fangen und deswegen nix unter einem Meter fotografieren) auch das fotografische Vermögen je nach Situation und Gerät (der erste Barsch, nur Handy zum fotografieren) seeehr unterschiedlich ausfallen können. Da spielen dann nicht bei jedem die Nerven so mit, dass er ein "astreines Foto" hinkriegt...

Ich habe gerade zum Beispiel ein Foto einer Fangmeldung nicht auf der Startseite veröffentlicht, weil *der erste Hecht!!* eines Junganglers auf dem Foto mit einem Bogagrip hängend fotografiert wurde (keine Ahnung ob entnommen oder nicht, war in Schweden..) - war ein 60er... Nicht weil ich das für schlecht oder falsch halte, sondern weil ich keinen Bock darauf hatte, wieder darüber sinnfreie Diskussionen zu führen wegen der Fischgröße und der Art des Fotos oder gar den Jungen Angriffen auszusetzen...

Kein Riesenfisch, aber sein erster - der hat sich weder Gedanken über das Foto, noch über die Größe gemacht, der war einfach stolz auf seinen Fisch...

Schade, dass durch manche solche Fotos zur Ärgervermeidung redaktionell nicht mehr gebracht werden können - in meiner Antwortmail habe ich versucht, das dem Jungen zu erklären...............


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> sondern um das unsinnige Ablichten von Minifischen....


Wie willst Du entscheiden ob das "ablichten von Minifischen" für den Fänger unsinnig ist oder nicht??


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ansonsten nützt ja der Barschgriff auch nur, wenn der Haken/Drilling schon entfernt wurde - d.h. ein anderer Griff kommt ohnehin zum Einsatz.



Feigling!

/Scherz! :q

Also ich greif da trotzdem rein, ist bisher immer gut gegangen. Es sei denn er ist genau durch den Unterkiefer gehakt. Das Maul ist ja auch groß genug.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

@Thomas: Schade das Du schon das erste Positing wohl nicht gelesen hast, es ging eben nicht um den aussergewöhnlichen Fang (unabhängig von der Größe) sondern um einen beliebigen anderen, der eben dann trotzdem immer per Foto und Barschgriff fotografiert werden muss.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt nicht den ersten Hecht des Lebens oder einen in anderer Form aussergewöhnlichen Fang (Beleitumstände, Köder, Färbung des Fisches oder sonstiges).
> 
> ...
> 
> Noch mal: Ich habe nichts gegen Fangfotos, bei besonderen Fischen (egal ob besonders groß, schön oder sonstwie aussergewöhnlich) habe ich vollstes Verständnis wenn man eine Erinnerung möchte; aber beim 23. Fisch ähnlicher Größe weiss man doch wie der aussieht? Leider hat man bei einigen das Gefühl das die Präsentation im Vordergrund steht, nicht das Wohl des Fisches. Das wird dann durch den Zusatz "natürlich released" geradezu pervertiert.



Das Bild vom ersten Hecht würde ich nie bemängeln, das ist definitiv was besonderes. Wo es was besonderes ist wenn ich im Jahr 200 Zander fange und dann einen 40er fotografiere musst Du aber mal erläutern...


----------



## Student (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In deiner zuvor getätigten Aussage ging es doch klar um "kleine Barsche" .... oder hab ich mich da verlesen.



Findest du ~20-25 cm jetzt groß oder wie? |bigeyes - Wobei ich mal sagen muss, dass ich i.d.R. keine Fische messe, die ich nicht mitnehmen will. Das ist m.E. zeitaufwendiger und schädlicher für den Fisch als ein Foto in der Luft.

Wenn ich einen 10 cm Barsch gefangen hätte, wäre auch kein Foto entstanden. Aber für mich fangen große Barsche ab ~30-35 cm an und deswegen fotographiere ich auch kleine Barsche :m



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Erinnerungsfotos von guten Fischen



"Gut" ist aber nicht immer gleichzusetzen mit "Größe"! Ein Erinnerungsfoto mit einem Schniepel an einem schönen Tag mit Freunden ist mir nicht weniger lieb als ein Bild vom 80er Hecht an einem verregneten Tag, wo ich vor dem Fang in Kuhlfladen getreten bin


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade, dass durch manche solche Fotos zur Ärgervermeidung redaktionell nicht mehr gebracht werden können - in meiner Antwortmail habe ich versucht, das dem Jungen zu erklären...............



Naja Thomas, um manche Fotos (und ich meine nicht Dein Beispiel, welches ich nicht kenne), ist es eben auch nicht schade. Fischstrecken im Gras/Sand, vor Blut strotzende Fische, Kleinfänge etc... Schade ist es auch nicht um so manchen Begleitkommentar, wie "der schwimmt wieder", obwohl auf dem Foto die verwendeten C&R gerechten Zusatzdrillinge irgendwo tief in den Kiemen hängen ...

Und wie immer finde ich, dass eben solche Sachen auch diskutiert werden können/sollten (nicht im Raubfischthread ).

Im besten Falle sozialisieren solche Diskussionen, Leute lernen dazu in der Handhabung von Fischen (auch ich gelegentlich ) und die Qualität der Fotos wird besser.

Im schlechtesten Fall werden kaum oder keine Fangfotos mehr veröffentlicht - was ich auch schade fände. 

Ist halt nen zweischneidiges Schwert. Doof wirds nur, wenn eigentlich das Foto gar nicht der Diskussiongegenstand ist, sondern, die Frage, ob der Fisch nun in der Pfanne landete oder nicht und ähnliches Gesabbel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Wo es was besonderes ist wenn ich im Jahr 200 Zander fange und dann einen 40er fotografiere musst Du aber mal erläutern...


Das ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir:
Das maße ich mir eben nicht an, sondern überlasse das dem jeweiligen Fänger/Fotografen, der dafür seinen Grund haben wird - sonst würd ers nämlich nicht machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



			
				Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Thomas, um manche Fotos (und ich meine nicht Dein Beispiel, welches ich nicht kenne), ist es eben auch nicht schade.


Auch wieder Deine persönliche Ansicht - der angesprochene Junge hat das ja nicht umsonst eingeschickt, sondern weil er es für toll und richtig hält.

Du kannst das gerne anders sehen - aber Du kannst Deine Sichtweise eben nicht für alle für verbindlich erklären (wollen)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



			
				Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie immer finde ich, dass eben solche Sachen auch diskutiert werden können/sollten (nicht im Raubfischthread)


Stimmt, war ja auch schon von Karpfen hier die Rede, gehört also thematisch ins Bilder/Videoforum - ich schubs das rüber..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder Deine persönliche Ansicht - der angesprochene Junge hat das ja nicht umsonst eingeschickt, sondern weil er es für toll und richtig hält.
> 
> Du kannst das gerne anders sehen - aber Du kannst Deine Sichtweise eben nicht für alle für verbindlich erklären (wollen)..



Meine Meinung ist meistens hinreichend als individuelle Sichtweise gekennzeichnet - allerdings schon mit der Bereitschaft manche Sachen auszudiskutieren bzw. gelegentlich mal jemandem ein paar Argumente entgegen zu setzen. Andersrum, kann man aber auch mich von Sinn und Unsinn einer Sache überzeugen. Das ist ja das Schöne an einem Forum...|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir:
> Das maße ich mir eben nicht an, sondern überlasse das dem jeweiligen Fänger/Fotografen, der dafür seinen Grund haben wird - sonst würd ers nämlich nicht machen...



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir, Du hgehst von Anmaßung aus, ich frage nach.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht, aber eventuell kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen... |kopfkrat
> 
> Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint und kein Angriff auf irgendjemanden, aber eventuell gibt es ja auch Argumente die dafür sprechen jeden Fisch den man fängt zu fotografieren. Würde mich interessieren.



Ich komme immer mehr zu dem Schluß das Du schon das erste Posting entweder nicht gelesen hast, oder Du hast es nicht verstehen wollen/können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Gut geschrieben Kaulbarsch und so auch vollkommen in Ordnung und stimmig...

Leider verwechseln einige immer ihre eigene Sichtweise und Ansichten mit einer Mission, die unters "Volk" gebracht werden muss - um jeden Preis, in jedem Thread, obs passt oder nicht und genau die sind meist auch nicht diskussionsfähig sondern werden ihren jeweiligen Standpunkt (unabhängig davon ob er faktisch richtig ist oder nicht) auch noch mit ins Grab nehmen...

Was mich dabei ärgert ist nur, dass man einige Sachen dann nicht bringt, nur um solche Leute nicht auf den Plan zu rufen..

Ein bisschen mehr Gelassenheit wäre da sicherlich der von Dir angesprochenen Diskussion(skultur) dienlicher, aber fanatische Leute kriegt man da von ihrem Zug kaum runter....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, war ja auch schon von Karpfen hier die Rede, gehört also thematisch ins Bilder/Videoforum - ich schubs das rüber..



Oh, eine unbequeme Diskussion - schnell irgendwo versteckt... #6

Sorry, aber meinst Du das ernst das dieses Thema ins Bilder- und Videoforum gehört? Dann sollten wir Fangbilder wohl zukünftig auch dort posten... Angeln allgemein hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber Bilder und Video?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Dazu braucht man nix schreiben, siehe Punkt Fanatismus...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oh, eine unbequeme Diskussion - schnell irgendwo versteckt... #6
> 
> Sorry, aber meinst Du das ernst das dieses Thema ins Bilder- und Videoforum gehört? Dann sollten wir Fangbilder wohl zukünftig auch dort posten... Angeln allgemein hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber Bilder und Video?



So seh ich das auch.
Dann schon eher nach Angeln Allgemein


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Hab ich kein Problem mit, schubs ich das in allgemein, wenngleich es in meinen Augen mehr mit  fotografieren als mit angeln zu tun hat.....
Und diejenigen, die das diskutieren wollen/müssen, hätten es bekanntermaßen eh überall gefunden, schon von daher ein in meinen Augen lächerlicher Vorwurf..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit, schubs ich das in allgemein...



Finde ich da auch besser aufgehoben #6


----------



## Nobbi 78 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

@Thomas9904
Das sollte wirklich kein Vorwurf sein, nur ich   finde da geht das interessante Thema  wirklich schneller verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



> nur ich finde da geht das interessante Thema wirklich schneller verloren.


siehe:


> Und diejenigen, die das diskutieren wollen/müssen, hätten es bekanntermaßen eh überall gefunden,



Zudem hätte es in meinen Augen thematisch besser ins Bilderforum gepasst, da es ums fotografieren und nicht ums angeln geht. Hätte ich eigentlich nach unseren Modanweisugnen gar nicht ins Angeln allgemein schubsen dürfen - aber bevor da wieder Verschwörungs- und Zensurtheorien kommen.....


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

moin,

ich finde ein paar aufklärende worte per pn hätten es auch getan, aber dieses thema hier wieder derart zu pushen zeugt meiner meinung nach weder von kollegialität, noch von weitsicht.


Das sind keine schönen fotos, aber die in der regel doch recht jungen angler hier öffentlich an den pranger zu stellen, muss nicht sein.


MfG


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

moin martin,

wenn sie in ihrem tun NOCH keinen fehler sehen, bringt der thread hier auch nichts. Aber ich denke mal, dass jeder angler zunehmend differenzierter entscheidet, wenn überhaupt, welcher fisch den nun verewigt werden soll und welcher nicht, vor allem aber wie.

Wenn ich so an meiner anfangszeit zurückdenke..... 


MfG


----------



## GuidoOo (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Es müssen nicht immer Kid`s sein...
Auch ältere Gleichgesinnte machen sowas.

Ist für mich aber auch ganz einfach zu erklären.
Manche befassen sich mit der Thematik des Angelns und dem ganzen Drummherum (Was passiert mit dem Fisch, nachdem ich diesen released hab usw) einfach nicht. Sei es nun Faulheit oder einfacher Dessinteresse. Allein dies ist trauriger Fakt.
Vielen ist einfach gar nicht klar, was den Fischen alles angetan wird, ob jung oder alt. Eben wegen der mangelden Fachkenntnisse...
Anderen ist es auch *******gal, was mit den Fischen passiert, schlimm aber wahr.


----------



## GuidoOo (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Da hast du wohl Recht Martin...!


----------



## TRANSformator (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu ja bereits geäußert, möchte aber nochmal etwas anmerken.

Diese Diskussion hat innerhalb unserer "beschränkten" (nicht abwertend gemeint) Sichtweise sicherlich ihre Berechtigung. Ich möchte jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass wir Hobbyangler in Relation zum Gesamtfischfang nur geringe Stückzahlen fangen.
Nur dadurch ist es uns überhaupt möglich, jeden Fisch wenn möglich schon schonend zu fangen und anschließend sorgsam zu behandeln. Beim industriellen Fischfang werden dem Fisch ganz andere Strapazen zugemutet (auch den kleinen Exemplaren oder "nutzlosem" Beifang), weil es zeitlich bei der Masse überhaupt nicht anders möglich wäre. Selbst unter Hobbyanglern bilden wir "Sorgsam-Angler" mit einigen anderen Nationen eher die Minderheit. Weltweit gesehen, wäre das Fangfoto eines deutschen Anglers wohl eines der kleinsten Probleme für einen kleinen Fisch.

Ich möchte damit darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier über Peanuts diskutieren, wenn man die Gesamtheit betrachtet. Daher auch mein Ausspruch, dass diese Diskussion lediglich innerhalb unserer "beschränkten" Sichtweise sinnvoll ist. Erinnert mich an den Bau eines Turms......rein logisch ist es effektiver, den Turm auf einem dicken Fundament zu errichten und nach oben zu verjüngen, anstatt ihn nach unten schmal udn oben ausladend zu gestalten.

Gruß


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> mit diesem Thread werden aber gleich mehr Kids auf einmal angesprochen - wie gesagt, auch wenns manchmal "weh tut" ist der harte Weg manchmal sinnvoller, als die "Kuscheltour"




was das ansprechen der masse angeht geb ich dir recht, aber genau aus dem grund

*Alles Negative ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner*

hätte ich es zunächst mal per pn versucht. 

MfG


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion hat innerhalb unserer "beschränkten" (nicht abwertend gemeint) Sichtweise sicherlich ihre Berechtigung. Ich möchte jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass wir Hobbyangler in Relation zum Gesamtfischfang nur geringe Stückzahlen fangen.
> Nur dadurch ist es uns überhaupt möglich, jeden Fisch wenn möglich schon schonend zu fangen und anschließend sorgsam zu behandeln. Beim industriellen Fischfang werden dem Fisch ganz andere Strapazen zugemutet (auch den kleinen Exemplaren oder "nutzlosem" Beifang), weil es zeitlich bei der Masse überhaupt nicht anders möglich wäre. Selbst unter Hobbyanglern bilden wir "Sorgsam-Angler" mit einigen anderen Nationen eher die Minderheit. Weltweit gesehen, wäre das Fangfoto eines deutschen Anglers wohl eines der kleinsten Probleme für einen kleinen Fisch.



Da hast Du sicher recht, nur gibt es eben auch noch den Unterschied ob ich den Fisch verwerte oder eben nicht. Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze (wegen welchen Gründen auch immer) dann sollte ich das so machen das eben auch eine gute Überlebenschance besteht, sonst ist das zurücksetzen sinnfrei.

Bei toten Fischen kann ich so viele Fotos machen wie ich will, das macht keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> was das ansprechen der masse angeht geb ich dir recht, aber genau aus dem grund
> 
> *Alles Negative ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner*
> 
> ...



Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht echt entspannter. Was liest man denn in so einem Thread schon? Das man mit dem Fisch sorgsam umgehen sollte. Also ein positives Beispiel für Reflexion und Diskussion unter Anglern...

Und ohnehin finde ich, muß man sich als Angler nicht verstecken. Ziel ist es nunmal einen Fisch zu fangen. Daran stören sich die Gegner. Das kann man nicht ändern und schon gar nicht, wenn man als Angler nicht bereit ist, seine Meinung offen zu vertreten...


----------



## TRANSformator (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du in einem Land wohnst, wo man durch unkorrektes Verhalten Tieren gegenüber so richtig in Misskredit geraten kann - oder? Alles Negative ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner



Sicher weiß ich das, darum ging es in diesem Posting aber auch nicht.....Ich habe weiter gedacht als bis zu unseren deutschen Gesetzen, denn diese deutschen Gesetze spiegeln eigentlich nur unsere "beschränkte" Sichtweise. Ich hoffe, dass jeder das Wort "beschränkt" in diesem Zusammenhang versteht. Ich meine damit nichts negatives.
In meinem ersten Posting auf Seite 1 habe ich ebenfalls aus dieser "beschränkten" Sicht meine Meinung beschrieben. Obwohl wir zwei in einigen Dingen nicht unbedingt immer übereinstimmen, sehen wir diese Thematik ziemlich ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar gleich. Ich wollte mit meinem zweiten Posting nur mal den Horizont im Thread erweitern und das hier angesprochene Problem dem weltweiten Umgang mit Fischen gegenüber stellen und damit zeigen, über welche Größenverhältnisse wir hier sprechen, völlig unabhängig davon, dass ich mich genau wie du über diese Art von Fotos "aufrege". Regional gesehen ist das Foto-Problem ein groß erscheinendes Problem, global gesehen verschwindet es dann jedoch zwsichen viel gravierenderen Dingen. Kannst du dir nun etwas unter der Argumentation meines zweiten Postings vorstellen?

@ Schleien-Stefan
Das sehe ich ja genauso, hatte ich im ersten Beitrag auch bereits geschrieben. Mehr schreib ich jetzt mal nicht, denke das der vorherige Absatz deutlich geamcht hat, was ich mit dem 2. Posting verdeutlichen wollte.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es wirklich nicht, aber eventuell kann ja jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen... |kopfkrat



Ich hab da so ne These...

Die Antwort liegt eigentlich klar auf der Hand und ist nachvollziehbar.
Es ist doch so, dass gerade die Jungangler nach einiger Zeit annehmen, dass das was sie sehen, sprich regelmäßige und gute Fänge, die Norm sind. Dabei werden erfahrene und erfolgreichere Angler als *Vorbilder* angesehen, denen es gilt, so gut wie es geht *nachzueifern*. Zudem will man in die* ''Gemeinschaft der Großen''* aufgenommen und von seinen Vorbildern *anerkannt werden*. Das verleitet die Jungangler dazu mit ihren weniger spektakulären Fängen, zumindest zu *versuchen*, auch in den Kreis eingeschlossen zu werden. Jedes *Beweisfoto* wird als *''Ticket in die Welt der Profis''* angesehen , das ist *ganz natürlich*!

Wer hatte es in seiner Pubertät nicht erlebt, dass man Idole, seien es Promis oder ältere Personen aus dem Bekanntenkreis, imitiert um ihnen näher zukommen bzw. reifer zuwerden/ zuwirken. Die *Nachahmung* ist doch ein wichtiger Teil der Entwicklung, kann aber, auf Grund des Alters und mangelnder Kenntniss/Erfahrung *nicht umgesetzt werden*, zumindest nicht auf dem vorliegendem Niveau.

Bei uns sind es Angler die schlecht mit dem Fisch umgehen und das im Internet posten, bei anderen sind es Teenies die zu Castingshows gehen und sich im Fernsehen lächerlich machen. 

Meiner Meinung nach, ist das nur ein langjähriger Entwicklungsprozess, mit dem Alter bildet und verändert sich die Meinung. Außerdem bekommt man nach einer Zeit eine gewisse Routine rein und muss nicht mehr jeden Fisch knipsen, weil man diesen schon oft genug gefangen und den Reiz verloren hat.
____________________________________________________


Was ich geschrieben habe, basiert auf meinen Erkenntnissen der letzten Jahre. Um etwas konkreter zuwerden: Mit 15 kam ich ins Board und überhaupt erst hier ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass man seinen Fisch fotografieren kann. |supergri

Anfangs wurde so ziemlich alles geknipst was mir vor die Linse kam. Früher mit 15-16 jede Bachforelle die ich bekommen konnte, heute fast keine mehr (nur im Zusammenhang mit etwas Besonderem), dieses Jahr hab ich von weit über 50 Stück 5 fotografiert. 

Karpfen: Früher, einfach jeden, schätze so 20 im Jahr. Heute 1-2.

Was den Hecht anbelangt muss ich gestehen (wem eigentlich;+), dass ich letztes Jahr auch einen Untermaßigen geknipst habe. Alles andere (50cm aufwärts) auch Heute noch, weil Meister Esox hier in der Ecke eine Rarität ist und ich 4-5 im Jahr fange. 

Barsch muss schon 35+ sein, also auch sehr selten.
Weißfisch, müsste abhängig der Art schon ein Klopper sein.
Zander...den müsste ich überhaupt mal fangen. 
Denke, dass ich da maßige knipsen werde, wenn der aller Erste untermaßig ist wird er aber fotografiert.
____________________________________________________

Jetzt klingt das vielleicht so, als ob ich für alles und jeden Verständniss hätte unabhängig der Tat, jedoch bin nicht Mutter Teresa und somit rege ich mich auch regelmäßig ganz schön auf. Beim Auslöser des Threads hätte ich im ersten Moment auch gerne meine Meinung auf unsachliche Weise geäußerst. Doch im Laufe der Zeit habe ich verstanden, dass es klüger und im Endeffekt auch entspannter ist, wenn man nicht seinen Emotionen freien Lauf lässt, sonder einfach mal schluckt. Wenn man am nächsten Tag nochmal im Thread vorbeischaut ist der Jähzorn schon stark abgeklungen und man ist froh, dass man doch nichts kommentiert hat. 

Auf diese Art kann man das Board friedlicher halten und bekommt nicht dieses hässliche Verwarnungszeichen unter das Benutzerbild. |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

So eine Diskussion ist doch ok. Worüber soll man sonst diskutieren in einem "Anglerboard" als über Angeln und Fische? Selbst wenn es draußen in der "realen" Fischfangwelt viel böser zugeht, kann man doch darüber sprechen, wie man selbst miteinander umgeht.

Ich finde Fotos ziemlich problematisch auf denen deutlich zu sehen ist, dass der Fänger am Fisch ein völliges Desinteresse hat. Da werden gerade im Zusammenhang mit C&R teilweise nur leere Worthülsen rausgeblubbert. Bei Fotos bei denen der Fisch mit dem sogenannten Frotteelandehandtuch aus dem Wasser gehoben wird, kann ich gut verstehen, dass dieses deutliches Mißfallen erregt und dass dieses Mißfallen auch offen kommuniziert wird. Jeder weiß, das er einen Fisch, den er zurücksetzen möchte mit nassen Händen anzufassen hat, um ihn nicht der Gefahr der Verpilzung auszusetzen und dennoch gibt es solche Bilder im Netz zu sehen. Solche Bilder können doch nur entstehen, wenn es dem Fänger unangenehm ist Fischschleim an den Händen zu haben und er der Meinung ist, das es besser ist, das Risiko eines verpilzten Fisches einzugehen, als verschmutzte Hände zu haben.

Jeder der eine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat und nur ansatzweise den Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit ernstnimmt, dem müssen sich doch angesichts solcher Bilder die Nackenhaare sträuben. Da muß es doch möglich sein, aufzuzeigen, das bei solchen Bildern nicht nur geklatscht und laut "Petri" geschrieen wird.

Denn wenn nur der Beifall als Kommentar bleibt, dann kommt bald der Nächste auf die glorreiche Idee sein Frotteelandetuch zu benutzen, weil er das ja im AB gesehen hat. Das kann es doch echt nicht sein.

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:



Zensur. Wenn Bilder Anstoß erregen, dann könnten sie gelöscht werden, allerdings wäre das sehr subjektiv und würde u.U. mehr Streß erzeugen, als es nützt.
Offene Meinungsäußerung, allerdings müssen dabei Stil und Form sowie die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben.

Letztlich bleibt ja immer zu berücksichtigen, dass wir uns "nur" übers Angeln und über Fische unterhalten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mit 15 kam ich ins Board und überhaupt erst hier ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass man seinen Fisch fotografieren kann. |supergri
> 
> Anfangs wurde so ziemlich alles geknipst was mir vor die Linse kam. Früher mit 15-16 jede Bachforelle die ich bekommen konnte...



Früher? Von früher zu heute scheint aber n'ziemlich kurzer Zeitraum zu sein...

Inhaltlich sehe ich das aber ähnlich. Wobei Profiliersucht durchaus auch Erwachsene betreffen kann...


----------



## schadstoff (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Also ich hab so einige Minibarsch Bilder auf dem Rechner!
> 
> Waren es nach langen Tagen doch die einzigen Fische die gefangen wurden und
> erinnern somit an einen tollen Tag am Wasser.
> ...


 

Genauso seh ich das auch und überhaupt finde ich diese debatte über das Fotographieren von kleinen Fischen sinnlos denn angenommen, das es wie manche hier behaupten sinnfrei ist kleine Fische abzulichten aus zb. Gründen der Tierschutzschürung gegen Angler dann Frage ich mich warum es mit einem Kapitalen oder besonder schönen Fisch auf einmal gerechtfertigt ist ^^.

Ich frage mich echt manchmal ob ihr nichts anderes zu tun habt alls zb. andere Angler und ihre kleinen Fische zu Denunzieren, geht lieber Angeln ^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Früher? Von früher zu heute scheint aber n'ziemlich kurzer Zeitraum zu sein...



Zwischen meinem 15. und 18. Lebensjahr hat sich ganz schön was getan.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Genauso seh ich das auch und überhaupt finde ich diese debatte über das Fotographieren von kleinen Fischen sinnlos denn angenommen, das es wie manche hier behaupten sinnfrei ist kleine Fische abzulichten aus zb. Gründen der Tierschutzschürung gegen Angler dann Frage ich mich warum es mit einem Kapitalen oder besonder schönen Fisch auf einmal gerechtfertigt ist ^^.
> 
> Ich frage mich echt manchmal ob ihr nichts anderes zu tun habt alls zb. andere Angler und ihre kleinen Fische zu Denunzieren, geht lieber Angeln ^^



OK, auch Du ahst das erste Posting schon nicht gelesen...

Es geht darum warum man kleine Fische fotografiert, wenn es eben nix besonderes ist und man sie zurücksetzen möchte. Warum man dann Fotos macht ist die Frage...

Nicht um aussergewöhnliche Fische geht es, oder tote Fische oder sonstwas...

Ich habe nur nach den Beweggründen gefragt, und wenn Du schauen möchtest wie man sinnvoll antwortet schau bei Johnnie Walker der versucht Gründe aufzuzeigen oder bei sundvogel, der beschreibt warum solche Fotos auch seiner Meinung nach Problematisch sind.

Keiner soll das fotografieren sein lassen, ich würde nur gerne verstehen was man an Fotostrecken von 20 gleichgroßen Fischen an einem Tag z.B. findet. Wenn Du es erklären kannst würde mich das interessieren, sonst halte Dich doch mit Begriffen wie Denunzieren zurück.


----------



## schadstoff (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Keiner soll das fotografieren sein lassen, ich würde nur gerne verstehen was man an Fotostrecken von 20 gleichgroßen Fischen an einem Tag z.B. findet. Wenn Du es erklären kannst würde mich das interessieren, sonst halte Dich doch mit Begriffen wie Denunzieren zurück.


 

Dafür kann es ja soviele Gründe geben wie was weiß ich nicht. 
Aber ich nehme mal an das das Fotographieren und vor allem das hierige einstellen von Fotos allein auf der tatsche beruht sich zu Profilieren aber selbst wenn dem so ist, ist es halt so.
Es ist nirgendwo verboten und wenn man es selbst nicht schön findet schaut man sich die Bilder einfach nicht an, dewegen kann man sich aber mMn. nicht anmaßen andere dafür zu verurteilen nur weil man es selber nicht für gut heisst.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

@ kaulbarschspezi,

verstehe mich nicht falsch, das ist kein punkt über den ich mir sorgen mache, aber den man bedenken sollte. Wer hier was liest oder lesen will, vor allem zwischen den zeilen, entscheidet jeder für sich und wenn du das gelesene positiv findest ist das in ordnung, aber ob das auf alle leser zutrifft wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Natürlich sollten wir uns als angler nicht verstecken, um aber wirklich ernst genommen zu werden, kann man wenigstens versuchen möglichst geschlossen aufzutreten, anstatt grade die unerfahrenen öffentlich zu tadeln. 


Stefan hat ja recht mit dem was er sagt, wäre aber mit sicherheit auch für die betreffenden poster, per pn nachzuvollziehen gewesen, gerade weil sie lernfähig sind und ein petri heil, wenn auch erst beim zweiten versuch, immer besser ankommt als ein :v


Ich bin draussen.....


MfG


----------



## Sammot (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

An einem Gewässer wo ich weiß das es viele "kleinere" Fische gibt.... hat ein Wiederhacken bei mir nichts zu suchen.


----------



## gründler (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

......


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Nabend,


> aber eventuell gibt es ja auch Argumente die dafür sprechen* jeden* Fisch den man fängt zu fotografieren. Würde mich interessieren.


 
So richtig beantwortet wurde die Frage noch nicht.
Wobei ich mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen kann das ein Betreiber dieser Praxis sich hier dazu äußert......


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Sammot schrieb:


> An einem Gewässer wo ich weiß das es viele "kleinere" Fische gibt.... hat ein Wiederhacken bei mir nichts zu suchen.


Heisst es nicht Widerhaken?


----------



## Sammot (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Oder so


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Es ist doch so, dass gerade die Jungangler nach einiger Zeit annehmen, dass das was sie sehen, sprich regelmäßige und gute Fänge, die Norm sind. Dabei werden erfahrene und erfolgreichere Angler als *Vorbilder* angesehen, denen es gilt, so gut wie es geht *nachzueifern*. Zudem will man in die* ''Gemeinschaft der Großen''* aufgenommen und von seinen Vorbildern *anerkannt werden*. Das verleitet die Jungangler dazu mit ihren weniger spektakulären Fängen, zumindest zu *versuchen*, auch in den Kreis eingeschlossen zu werden. Jedes *Beweisfoto* wird als *''Ticket in die Welt der Profis''* angesehen , das ist *ganz natürlich*!



Papperlappapp.
Ich war auch mal Jungangler und wenn ich einen 40er Hecht jemals geknpist und öffentlich herumgezeigt hätte, hätte ich wahlweise von irgendjemandem eine derbe Watschn kassiert oder wäre einfach ausgelacht worden.

Ich wollte übrigens auch niemals "Profi" werden. Gab es zu meiner Jugendzeit auch keine, berücksichtigt man mal nicht die sitzharten und ausdauernden "Kampfrentner". 
:m

WENN man hier jemandem einen Vorwurf machen will, dann den "alten Hasen", die im Rahmen einer ausgewachsenen Midlife-Crises so bescheuert sind, auf "professionell", "taktisch-methodisch" und "tacklefixiert" zu machen. Wie gesagt, wenn es keine "Pros" gäbe, wollte sie auch keiner nachmachen....

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Blauzahn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Papperlappapp.
> Ich war auch mal Jungangler und wenn ich einen 40er Hecht jemals geknpist und öffentlich herumgezeigt hätte, hätte ich wahlweise von irgendjemandem eine derbe Watschn kassiert oder wäre einfach ausgelacht worden.
> 
> Ich wollte übrigens auch niemals "Profi" werden. Gab es zu meiner Jugendzeit auch keine, berücksichtigt man mal nicht die sitzharten und ausdauernden "Kampfrentner".
> ...



|good:
Steffen   #6


----------



## ZanderKalle (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Die kleinen kommen bei mir auch nicht vor die Linse, wenn möglich Hake ich sie noch im Wasser ab, wie es sich normalerweise gehört!!!

Das mit den Barschen und den Finger im maul finde ich schrecklich, es geht auch anders und es sieht dann auch viel besser aus..... look  my Album#6


----------



## schadstoff (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal versucht, an der Interpunktion sowie Groß- & Kleinschreibung Deiner Texte zu arbeiten?? Es würde vielen hier das Lesen & Verstehen Deiner Texte erleichtern


 
Es ist schön das du mit deinem sehr sachlichen Post weiterhin dazu beiträgst dich einfach nur als martialisch abzustempeln und das mit 41 Jahren - manche werden halt nie erwachsen !
Auch wenn meine Gross und Kleinschreibung manchmal Orthographisch nicht ganz richtig ist, sollte man mich dennoch verstehen ^^ bloß wie du gerade beweist, scheinst du trotz deines ach so tollen "Klug" seins nicht dazu in der Lage zu sein.
Im endeffekt zeigt das nur wieder auf, das es hier sichtlich Menschen gibt die nicht anderes als Streitlust im Kopf haben.


#d


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Papperlappapp.
> Ich war auch mal Jungangler und wenn ich einen 40er Hecht jemals geknpist und öffentlich herumgezeigt hätte, hätte ich wahlweise von irgendjemandem eine derbe Watschn kassiert oder wäre einfach ausgelacht worden.



Ist heute doch auch noch so. Du kannst mit deiner eigenen Einstellung ja nicht alle damaligen Angler repräsentieren, auch damals gab es genau das selbe Phänomen. Jedoch hast du wohl zu denjenigen gehört die kein Interesse daran hatten den andern nachzueifern. Auch damals wird es mit Sicherheit leute gegeben haben, die mit Kleinfisch geprahlt haben. Zudem hatte man damals ja auch nicht die Möglichtkeit seine Fänge so weiterzuzeigen wie es in heutigen Ausmaßen gemacht wird. Der Trend mit den Fotos ist ja noch sehr jung.




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> WENN man hier jemandem einen Vorwurf machen will, dann den "alten Hasen", die im Rahmen einer ausgewachsenen Midlife-Crises so bescheuert sind, auf "professionell", "taktisch-methodisch" und "tacklefixiert" zu machen. Wie gesagt, wenn es keine "Pros" gäbe, wollte sie auch keiner nachmachen....



Ja, das ärgert mich auch manchmal. Ich finds traurig, bei Kritik wird dann mit hartem Geschützt zurückgeschossen. Jungangler können und wollen sich ändern, bei den Älteren ist das eher nicht der Fall.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Das mit den Barschen und den Finger im maul finde ich schrecklich, es geht auch anders und es sieht dann auch viel besser aus..... look  my Album#6



So? |uhoh:

Jedenfalls wenn ich sie so gehalten habe sind sie mir schon öfters mal runtergefallen, Barsche fangen ja doch immer mal wieder an zu zappeln. Und ich hab keine Lust da so fest zuzudrücken, daß das nicht passieren kann. Außerdem hat man beim Maulgriff _mit einer Hand zur Unterstützung(!)_ viel weniger Kontakt zur Hautoberfläche.






Was ist jetzt an dieser Haltung verkehrt?


----------



## Squirrelina (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Weil es im Fangthread ja wieder mal zu einigen Löschungen etc. kam stellt sich wie ja schon des öfteren eine Frage, die auf Wunsch eines Moderatoren ja in einem gesonderten Thread besser aufgehoben sein soll:
> 
> ...


 

tja deswegen denke ich es muss jeder selber wissen welche fische er fotografiert oder nicht!!!!
nur sollte dabei immer das wohl des fisches im vordergrund stehen egal wie groß der fang war den man bildnerisch festhalten will!!!!


----------



## Christian1 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Ich löse den Haken mit einer Zange ohne den Fisch anzufassen,im Wasser.Das ist wohl die beste Art ihn wieder 
freizulassen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Christian1 schrieb:


> Ich löse den Haken mit einer Zange ohne den Fisch anzufassen,im Wasser.Das ist wohl die beste Art ihn wieder
> freizulassen.



Klar, besser geht's nicht.

Wenn's einem reicht. Ich kann leider auf eine kleine "Trophäe" nicht immer verzichten...


----------



## Bungo (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Also wenn ich mal 100 gefangene Fische nehme läuft das ca so ab:
90 werden direkt im Wasser mit Nassen Händen abgehakt.
5 muss ich rausnehmen und festhalten um sie mit der Zange abzuhaken
4 werden Fotografiert weils was besonderes ist.
1 wird entnommen.

Außerdem fische ich Trockenfliegen und kleine Nymphen grundsätzlich nur ohne Widerhaken.


----------



## ZanderKalle (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> So? |uhoh:
> 
> Jedenfalls wenn ich sie so gehalten habe sind sie mir schon öfters mal runtergefallen, Barsche fangen ja doch immer mal wieder an zu zappeln. Und ich hab keine Lust da so fest zuzudrücken, daß das nicht passieren kann. Außerdem hat man beim Maulgriff _mit einer Hand zur Unterstützung(!)_ viel weniger Kontakt zur Hautoberfläche.
> 
> ...



Ist doch nichts schlimmes dran Habe ihn ja nicht das Maul ausgerängt habe ihn beim rausheben Fotografiert!!!

Dein Foto ist auch schön, man sieht das du nur den Finger ins Maul steckst ohne ihn gleich das Maul aufzureißen#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

@ZanderKalle:

Ist sowieso niemand heiliger als der Papst , war auch ein bißchen gemein mit dem Beispiel - wollte dich nicht an den Pranger stellen!

Galt nur deiner Aussage:
"Das mit den Barschen und den Finger im Maul finde ich *schrecklich*, es geht auch anders und es sieht dann auch viel besser aus"

Richtig schön sieht das auch nicht aus, wenn der Fisch da so herum baumelt... |supergri Ein Barschmaul kann sicher was ab, aber ob das so gut ist wenn der mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht nur am Haken hängt, zumal das ja kein Kleiner ist...


Aber echt schöne Alben hast Du, klasse Fische! #6 *neidisch bin*


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

*|wavey:





Kohlmeise schrieb:



			Erst gestern ist mir ein ca. 70er Hecht noch im Wasser aus Versehen aus der Hand geglitten...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Warum sollte ich den fotographieren - ist er doch irgendwie "Standard"?
> 
> ...


 


Dann ziehe dir doch endlich mal einen gescheiten Landungs-
handschuh an.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich sehe diesen Trend ähnlich dem "überall erreichbar sein müssen"-Bedürfnis. Gestern hörte ich einen motorisierten Schleppfischer freudig und lautstark telefonieren - und gleichzeitig jiggte er durch die Gegend.
> 
> Ein "Angler" wird in meinen Augen dann ganz schnell zum angelnden "Irgendjemand".
> 
> Genauso der Schniepelfotograph wie auch der exzessive Fangbuchredakteur. Die betreffenden haben irgendwas ganz grundlegendes einfach nicht verstanden.



Diese Aussagen finde ich ziemlich anmaßend. Wenn dein Verständnis vom Angeln gleichzeitiges Telefonieren und Jiggen ausschließt, dann ist das ja schön für dich, es gibt aber durchaus Leute, die dich mit deiner Meinung ziemlich freakig finden.

Wann ein Mensch zum irgendetwas tuenden "Irgendjemand" wird, das obliegt Gott sei Dank seiner eigenen Enscheidung, ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und nicht zuletzt seiner eigenen subjektiven Vorstellung von Freizeit und Erholung.

Was ich wesentlich wichtiger finde, das ist die Frage inwieweit mit den Tieren schonend umgeht. Je kürzer so ein Tier aus dem Wasser ist, desto besser ist es für jenes. Fertig. 

Solche Diskussionen hier sind natürlich immer sinnfrei und übergreifend- da virtuell - und lassen kaum jemals absolute Lösungen zu. Dennoch sind sie sinnvoll, wenn der eine oder andere sein tun hinterfragt. Manchmal können sie auch disziplinierend sein, aber ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an den jungen Mann, der Tag für Tag seine 40er Zander in die Kamera hielt und dafür selbst dann noch gefeiert wurde, als sich herausstellte, dass das teilweise Fische waren, die in der Schonzeit von ihren Laichplätzen weggefangen wurden.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Die von den Laichplätzen weggefangenen Zander waren meist nen Stück grösser, das ändert aber nichts am Gesamtkontext der Aussage.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Diese Aussagen finde ich ziemlich anmaßend. Wenn dein Verständnis vom Angeln gleichzeitiges Telefonieren und Jiggen ausschließt, dann ist das ja schön für dich, es gibt aber durchaus Leute, die dich mit deiner Meinung ziemlich freakig finden.




Kann sein, dass das so ist, Uli.
Aber irgendwo in mir steckt noch ein ziemlich verträumter Natrurromantiker.
Und der nebelverhangene See, der mir eben noch unendliche Einsamkeit und existentielle Gefühle der Wildheit einflösste, wird ob eines lauthals krähenden Handyschleppers dennoch ganz schnell wieder zur Badewanne mitten in der Metropolregion. 
Weiß nicht, ob das jetzt unbedingt freakig ist...
|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Naja das ist hier auch alles etwas relativ zu sehen.
Für Person A ist der kleine Zander vielleicht was tolles, weil er sonst selten Zander fängt oder es in seinem Gewässer kaum Zander gibt. Für den Anderen ist der kleine Zander natürlich nichts besonderes, wenn er ständig welche fängt.

Allerdings


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Naja das ist hier auch alles etwas relativ zu sehen.
Für Person A ist der kleine Zander vielleicht was tolles, weil er sonst selten Zander fängt oder es in seinem Gewässer kaum Zander gibt. Für den Anderen ist der kleine Zander natürlich nichts besonderes, wenn er ständig welche fängt.

Allerdings kann ich auch nicht verstehen, wenn jemand jeden fisch den er fängt fotografiert bzw untermasige Fische in die Hand nimmt wenn es nicht sein muss.
Wenn es möglich ist, und das ist beim Spinnfischen nach meiner Erfahrung meistens so, sollte man die Fische noch im Wasser abhaken.

GRUß


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das jetzt unbedingt freakig ist...
> |kopfkrat



 Ich finde es recht normal...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Manchmal können sie auch disziplinierend sein, aber ich erinnere mich immer noch gerne an den jungen Mann, der Tag für Tag seine 40er Zander in die Kamera hielt und dafür selbst dann noch gefeiert wurde, als sich herausstellte, dass das teilweise Fische waren, die in der Schonzeit von ihren Laichplätzen weggefangen wurden.



Ja, leider ist so. Andererseits sind die ja die Schonzeiten durchaus unterschiedlich und fragwürdig, erlauben sie doch sogenannte (angebliche) Schonzeitfluchten, um eben auch in der Laichzeit weiter Trophäenfischen nachzustellen. Was ich mich in dem Zusammenhang frage, ist, ob man offensichtliche Nestbewacher auch außerhalb der Schonzeit beangeln und stolz ablichten sollte - denn im Moment scheinen ja 2 von 3 präsentierten Zandern im Raubfischthread Laichzander zu sein. Was meint Ihr?

Zu Präsentationsfotos im Allgemeinen bin ich noch auf jenes Exemplar gestoßen:



perikles schrieb:


> Und wir hatten Glück, leider wiedermal eine  untermassige, aber sie werden schon grösser. Ich schätzte sie auf ca  50cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An komisch veränderte Hintergründe gewöhnt man sich ja so langsam, aber warum zum Geier stellt man denn solche Pannefotos ein? #d|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Hi,
Geheimspinner oder Wobbler |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Es wird doch immer abstruser: Die einen verfremden den Hintergrund, die anderen ihr eigenes Gesicht, und jetzt sind es Köder.

Frage mich wann der erste Vollhonk den Fisch verfremdet damit man den nicht womöglich erkennt...

Natürlich wird für alles und jedes ein Grund gefunden (oder zumindest angegeben), aber ich finde dann kann man die Fotos auch sein lassen. Wer es nicht schafft schon beim Foto ein bisschen drauf zu achten was man sehen kann (und nicht sehen soll) tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Frage mich wann der erste Vollhonk den Fisch verfremdet damit man den nicht womöglich erkennt...



:q:q:q|uhoh:

Man sollte sowas in Erinnerung behalten und am Ende des Jahres das hässlichste Foto mit nem "Schwarzen Balken" küren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *Es wird doch immer abstruser: Die einen verfremden den Hintergrund, die anderen ihr eigenes Gesicht, und jetzt sind es Köder.*
> 
> .



Alles unfotogene wird entfernt.

:q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Hi,
na ja , ich verstehe ja noch wenn man seinen Spot nicht preisgeben möchte , aber beim Köder hört der Spaß auf.
Wir sind hier immer noch in einem Forum , Foren dienen der Information und der gegenseitigen Hilfe.
 "Kollegen" die sich so gegenüber anderen Anglern verhalten und aus allem so ein Geheimnis machen haben meiner Meinung nach in einem Forum nichts verloren.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht , Udo.#6

Und wenn jemand sich für sein Gesicht so sehr schämt, kann er es ja durch einen Smiley ersetzen. . .


----------



## Gemini (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand sich für sein Gesicht so sehr schämt, kann er es ja durch einen Smiley ersetzen. . .



Da fühle ich mich jetzt mal angesprochen weil ich auf einem aktuellen Bild auch mein Antlitz verändert habe  

Hintergrund, Köder etc. zu verstecken finde ich auch merkwürdig, aber es sollte doch nichts dagegen sprechen wenn man selbst einigermassen anonym bleiben will, oder? Das hat dann ja auch nichts mit Komplexen wegen dem eigenen Aussehen zu tun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich jetzt mal angesprochen weil ich auf einem aktuellen Bild auch mein Antlitz verändert habe
> 
> Hintergrund, Köder etc. zu verstecken finde ich auch merkwürdig, aber es sollte doch nichts dagegen sprechen wenn man selbst einigermassen anonym bleiben will, oder? Das hat dann ja auch nichts mit Komplexen wegen dem eigenen Aussehen zu tun.




Nicht immer so ernst nehmen.|supergri

Der stolze Fänger kann sich doch zeigen mit seinem Fisch . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich jetzt mal angesprochen weil ich auf einem aktuellen Bild auch mein Antlitz verändert habe
> 
> Hintergrund, Köder etc. zu verstecken finde ich auch merkwürdig, aber es sollte doch nichts dagegen sprechen wenn man selbst einigermassen anonym bleiben will, oder? Das hat dann ja auch nichts mit Komplexen wegen dem eigenen Aussehen zu tun.



Hintergrund -OK, man hat Angst die eigene Stelle zu verraten.

Köder - Na ja, Geheimköder?

Eigenes Gesicht - Sorry, aber wenn ich ein Foto poste auf dem mein Gesicht zu sehen ist dann mache ich das nicht unkenntlich, das finde ich gelinde gesagt lächerlich. Dann mache ich eben ein Foto auf dem mein Gesicht nicht zu sehen ist.

Ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht gleich so fotografiert das nur das zu sehen ist was man auch zeigen möchte. #c


----------



## Gemini (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht gleich so fotografiert das nur das zu sehen ist was man auch zeigen möchte. #c



Das versuche ich meinem Erzeuger seit geraumer Zeit beizubringen, klappt aber nicht 

Und so schlimm und lächerlich finde ich das gar nicht dass man sich da so drüber aufregen müsste. Du hast ja auch ein Äffchen als Avatar...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Wenn ich ein Foto von mir im Avatar haben wollte hätte ich das. Wenn ich mein Gesicht nicht zeigen will dann lasse ich es bleiben... Aber keine Angst, Paranoia habe ich noch keine, in meinem Benutzeralbum sieht man auch mein Gesicht. Alles andere würde ich - nur für mich gesprochen! - lächerlich finden.

Aber Du wirst schon Deine Gründe haben... #h


----------



## Sneep (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen fotografieren?*

Hallo,

Thema war ja mal das Fotografieren von kleine Fischen.

Bei Elektrobefischungen, kommt es häufig vor, das bestimmte Fänge zu dokumentieren sind. Dazu haben sich 2 Methoden bewährt.

Bei sehr kleinen Fischen setzt man diese in eine Bestimmungsküvette. Das ist nichts anderes als ein kleines Aquarium  mit den Maßen 25x15x4cm.
Es dient eigentlich dazu sehr kleine Fische zu bestimmen.

Zum Fotografieren kann man noch Kies oder Sand einbringen und Kunstoffplatten in verschiedenen Farben als Hintergrund vorbereiten. 

Für größere Fische benutzen wir Antirutschmatten aus dem Caravanbereich. Sie werden dort benutzt um zu verhindern, dass sich die Küche während der Fahrt zerlegt. 

Diese Matten gibt es in verschiedenen Farben. Sie sind aus ganz weichem Material mit Löchern. Die Matte wird auf eine ebene Fläche oder ein Brett gelegt. Dann wird ein Eimer Wasser darüber geschüttet und anschließend der Fisch darauf gelegt. Das Wasser steht in den Löchern der Matte und verhindert Beschädigungen der Schleimhaut.

SneEp


----------

